# Lone Wolf climbers



## j_seph (Nov 27, 2007)

Anyone here use em?


----------



## Pilgrim (Nov 27, 2007)

Yep, and the Sit n Climb may well go down in the Hall of Great Climbers very soon.  The quietest stand you'll ever use.


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 28, 2007)

Im down to this stand and that equalizer. I reciever there free dvd and looks good. but for packing the lone wolf seems to be the best but I alway hate when I get up and I have the stand adjusted wrong.


----------



## GunRights4US (Dec 5, 2007)

Bought one.  Took it out and tried it.

It went back for a refund the very next day.


----------



## Wetzel (Dec 5, 2007)

This is my second season hunting out of Lone Wolf's sit and climb stand.  Best stand I've ever tried.  Comfortable, quiet, carries and sets up easily, and very secure when on a tree.  I would recommend it to anyone wanting a great climber.


----------



## j_seph (Dec 5, 2007)

*Dislikes*



GunRights4US said:


> Bought one. Took it out and tried it.
> 
> It went back for a refund the very next day.


What were they?
Also do they have a gun rest?


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Dec 5, 2007)

*Gunrights4us*

I sent you a pm.


----------



## Ga-Bullet (Dec 5, 2007)

To Each his On.Worst Stand I've Ever Been In. Rather Have one of the Old Bakers. I'd Feel safer.


----------



## littlewolf (Dec 6, 2007)

*Lone Wolf*

Suprises me how many people don't like the lone wolf stands.  I love mine. It is the sit-n-climb. Packs great so it's ideal for carrying a long ways in. It's light and low profile so it does not catch on all the brush as you are walking through the woods. It sets up really quiet and fast. It is comfortable enough but of course not as comfortable as some of the big bulky heavier roomier stands. Its got a built in bow holder and a gun rest.  I've sat for many all day hunts and enjoyed many a snooze in mine if that tells you anything...


----------



## Pilgrim (Dec 8, 2007)

GunRights4US said:


> Bought one.  Took it out and tried it.
> 
> It went back for a refund the very next day.


This is the problem..... if I'd have hunted only once out of mine, I'd have taken it back, too.  Give it several hunts to get familiar w/ it.  Afterwards, you'll be glad you stayed w/ it.  AWEsome stand!!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 12, 2007)

I would buy the company if I had the money...


----------



## jdawg11 (Dec 13, 2007)

sit & climb is very lite, super quiet and  easy to set up, but the seat is too small, if you weigh over 190 lbs you will not be comfortable on a long hunt. You can't beat it for stealth and mobility!


----------



## whitworth (Dec 24, 2007)

*Small hunters*

under 130 pounds with size 7 boots don't understand -comfort, as defined universally.


----------



## ch035 (Mar 21, 2008)

i second the small hunters part!!! i hunted outta one for a weekend and it was very easy to set up and climbed well and it held my 280 pound butt to the tree but my boots were too big to climb with it and it was not wide enough for my waist... if you have anything more than a 34 in waist then you may wanna look for something different i went and bought a summit goliath and it is light and fast and comfortable


----------

